# Question: River Hawk B-52 vs. Gheenoe Classic?



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Curious if anyone has experience with a River Hawk B-52, or both RH B-52 and Gheenoe Classic...and what your thoughts might be on issues like quality, stability, etc? I understand Gheenoe has a legion of loyal fans and manufacturers awesome boats. I've also thoroughy researched the Classic, but I'm really more curious about River Hawk.

From looking at the specs, it appears the B-52 is almost identical to the Classic, but weighs 60lbs less. And, weight is a major concern as I will primarily be paddling and/or poling once I reach my destination and shut down the outboard. I plan to run a Suzuki 20hp on either boat that I buy (RH said they would reinforce the B-52 transom, if ordered). In addition, RH has an optional kevlar coating to protect against oyster/rock rash. A Google search on the topic, which included old microskiff.com threads, did not yield much usueful info. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

I have friends that have both. If you are going to use the skiff in choppy water the Gheenoe will fare better. The LT25 is less wet than the Classic. The RH is not very much fun in a chop but is the most stable hull. Try to wet test in the waters you will fish.


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. 

I am in Texas and, quite frankly, see a Gheenoe or River Hawk as being a marsh or back water only boat for me. 

However, I would have to cross ICW, and then short run in the bay to reach fishing destinations.

Yes sir, I've read RH is more stable, planes easier & does not use wood in the transom. 

Gheenoes and RH's are practically non- existent here in Texas, so wet test is likely not going to happen. 

Over the years, I've known several posters on Texas forums that have owned Gheenoe 13's, Highsiders or Classics...but all have since sold or said Gheenoe NMZ's were just not practical. I wanted to stay away from the LT's or Super's b/c of weight. This is why I am considering a B-52.


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

If you will be in back waters 90% of the time the RH will be fine. It does not handle a chop and handling can be a challenge in rough, for a micro, water. How much open water do you have to cross?


----------



## danville_marine (Jan 24, 2013)

i think classic's weigh 240 and lt is 300 dont know on RH


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Worst case scenario, perhaps a few miles. 

To be more precise, I'm not sure it would actually be considered open water b/c I will be hugging a series of barrier islands (that are full of marsh drains in their interior passages) once I make the jump from ICW to the bay system. Otherwise, I would stay in the confines of the ICW marsh drains.

Just out of curiosity, how do you define rough water? And, would you say there is a significant difference between the Classic & B-52 in terms of handling? 

The hulls and manufacturer specs appear almost identical, except more of a tapered transom on the RH.

River Hawk lists the B-52 at 165lbs. / 52" beam / 15'8" length / 500lb capacity / 15hp vs. Gheenoe lists the Classic at 225lbs / 55" beam / 15'6" length / 580lb capacity / 25hp


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

The RH in a 1 foot chop w/2 people has a miserable and wet ride. It is a calm water hull.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Wow.  This forum has changed.  Not long ago, you would have been lambasted for daring to mention River Hawk and Gheenoe in the same post and the rhetoric would turn into garbled gibberish once you dared to imply that River Hawk had merits of its own.  Nothing constructive ever came of it, but it lent a certain character to the forum that I honestly miss.  The Mafia will occasionally still show up if you say too many good things about the Copperhead in a row.

Seriously, either the Gheenoe or the RH would be okay for what you suggest.  It will get scary when you have to run into a stiff head wind and the resultant chop, but those conditions will not be pleasant in any hull that can pole decently and float in 4-6".  Honestly, 60# ain't much of a difference unless you are lifting it in and out of a truck bed.  If the 60# results in a stronger hull, you'd be better of with the extra weight, so be skeptical of all claims until you have seen and ridden both hulls in person.  Try to run them in a chop if possible or at least hit a few boat wakes and see how you like them.  Crossing a shallow bay/lake in the wind beats on a hull.  Watching that floor oil-can when it hits each wave may bother you more than you suspect.

For the record, I am not a fan of either.  I feel they are under-built.  However, many here swear by them, so I am only one side of the spectrum.  

Good luck, 

Nate

P.S. Look at the Copperhead.  It is a really great boat.;D


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Les,
Would you say there is a significant difference between the RH B-52 & Gheenoe Classic in terms of handling chop?

Or, is it just a function of all canoe based micro skiff hulls that have difficulty in chop?

I really only plan to use this boat on calm days to run our network of marsh drains. When a storm kicks up though, it would be nice to know the hull is capable of getting off the water quickly.

Invariably, it will only be me using this boat b/c my wife, family & friends have all stated "there's no way I'm getting them on a Gheenoe". No sweat as I have other boats to take family fishing into the bay, flats, jetties or Gulf. In addition, I really prefer to fish alone anyway. 

Nate,
Thanks for the feedback.

I thought long & hard about a Copperhead and almost bought one from Mel last year. However, technical poling skiffs are extremely rare here in Texas for the reasons mentioned above...specifically, handling chop and wind throughout the entire Texas fishing season. 

In addition, I suspect most Texans disappointment in Poling Skiffs & Gheenoes are due to the fact everyone expects one boat to do everything. 

As such, you will typically find 100X's more poling skiffs for sale on the Texas forums than you will ever see out on the water, especially here in East Texas (Houston up through Sabine).

In the decades I have been fishing the Texas coast, I've never seen a single Gheenoe at a marina or on the water, so unfortunately riding in one doesn't appear to be an option. The rare times I've ever seen a poling skiff, their owners all admitted, "you really have to pick your days". 

I plan to trailer either Gheenoe or River Hawk, but ability to paddle is important. This is why weight is such a critical factor. 

Poling days are likely limited to perhaps a handful per year, but paddling opens it up to every fishable day in the marsh. I've done extensive online searches and made personal inquiries on other forums, and the consensus has been: extremely difficult to paddle an LT25 or Classic, relatively easy for the B-52.


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Not the boat you are asking about...but.there was a 13 Gheenoe in Crocket on Hou Craig's list this week. Rich


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Spectacular, there is a good reason why the riverhawk is similar to a gheenoe classic..... 

How is that Nate? A little flash back?  ;D

Seriously, The B52 differs greatly from the Classic in a way that would be important for you Spectacular and that is the flat chin section of the Classic tends to slap the chop a little hard. I do own a classic and if given a choice for the rough water I would chose neither. I have never been in a B52 but if it is similar to a Classic I would worry about the gunwale height.  I would prefer the higher sides of a LT25.

I know you had a concern about the weight but will it really make enough difference? Could it be an acceptable compromise?

If Riverhawk reinforces the transom will it still meet your weight requirements? Will it be rated for your 20hp or still C.G. rated only for 15?

Keep in mind that Custom Gheenoe can do custom work for you too.

Anyway, thats my opinion.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

I just read your response to Nate about the B52 being easier to paddle and a Classic or Lt25 being extremely difficult. I cant imagine anyone or the other being drastically harder than the other except that the higher sides of the LT might make the actual act of paddling while sitting awkward. 

I think it is a little subjective, I actually haven't heard of anyone paddling a Classic or LT on a regular basis. Maybe because most of them have larger motors than the B52 being only rated for 15hp and weigh more? Who knows? 

I have paddled my classic before, and while not being extremely difficult it certainly was not a 65lb kevlar Mohawk Blazer either.


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

If I may throw in a side question, why paddle? I have a RH 15', same as the Gheenoe Highsider and I mounted a trolling motor on it. Very quiet and easy to run. My RH is much easier to paddle than the others would be and I only do so minimally because it is still a pain.

On RH vs. Gheenoe, I'd get a LT25 personally. First, Custom Gheenoe can rig it exactly as you'd like, second, having see an LT and a Classic up close, the LT is better for bigger water.

just my .02... Take it for what it's worth.

Hooching


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

the nerve!


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> If I may throw in a side question, why paddle?  I have a RH 15', same as the Gheenoe Highsider and I mounted a trolling motor on it.  Very quiet and easy to run.  My RH is much easier to paddle than the others would be and I only do so minimally because it is still a pain.
> 
> On RH vs. Gheenoe, I'd get a LT25 personally.  First, Custom Gheenoe can rig it exactly as you'd like, second, having see an LT and a Classic up close, the LT is better for bigger water.
> 
> ...


+1 on the LT25 and you are correct about it being better riding in rough water. However, if the OP has another boat, the RH will be fine and is more stable than a classic. None of them are 'bad' boats. The RH is tricky in rough water. My buddy almost sank his. I was on board and he is not a novice boater. Be careful and go slow when it's rough if you get the RH. I did like fishing out of the RH more than a classic. My 2 cents.


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Rich, but wanted to stick with something with a little more room. I really appreciate you advice here and on the Texas fishing forums. I've been impressed with what I've seen on the B-52.



> I know you had a concern about the weight but will it really make enough difference?


Thanks Un-shore. Over the years, I've experimented with various marsh boats and have successfully paddled something in the weight class of a loaded B-52, but never a Classic or LT-25. Again, solely based on previous forums, all report the bigger Gheenoes as difficult to paddle; but of the larger RH's, the B-52 is reportedly fairly easy to paddle



> If I may throw in a side question, why paddle?


In non- ICW marshes, a bow mounted trolling motor spooks reds easily, gets chewed- up on oyster reefs and paddling provides much more stealth in shallow water. In addition, I am convinced the fish actually see me when poling and also scatter. I considered transom mounted, but would lose line of sight visibility. Thanks for the input Hooching.

Out of curiosity Les, do you know which RH model your buddy had? Either way, I will definitely take your advice and keep it slow in rough water.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> Spectacular, there is a good reason why the riverhawk is similar to a gheenoe classic.....
> 
> How is that Nate? A little flash back?  ;D
> 
> ...


Much better. Thank you. However, you haven't pissed Speck off yet and your comments were actually constructive. Please work on that. This rampant tolerance and civility is awful. It is like my favorite dump marina bar/bait shop/gumbo kitchen suddenly started to cooperate with the health inspectors.

Nate


----------



## zeneb (Jun 20, 2011)

If your priority is light and paddling then go B52. I would still go LT 25 myself, but I don't know your conditions. The RH is a good boat. I like my 15' a lot. 

DD F


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Nate,
lol. No reason for me to take offense b/c River Hawk & Gheenoe are both good boat companies. Through a Google search a few weeks ago, I am familiar with the old Microskiff threads you are likely referencing.


Hooching,
Thanks again, I am in the process of trying to buy a RH B-52.


----------



## Texas_Aggie (Mar 26, 2013)

Follow- up: for River Hawk or Gheenoe owners, I reread my previous posts and was not trying to insinuate that Gheenoe or RH were inferior or superior to one another.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

You didn't say or imply anything one way or another.  I am just causing trouble.

Nate


----------

